# 95044 Patch or application test(s)



## Stonebr

In 2006,did this code include the application, removal, and interpretation OR is an E/M allowed for subsequent visits (ie: readings or multiple readings)?
(2008 states test interpretation and report global to code). Thanks


----------



## Ann Winters

*Ann Winters, CPC*

Effective January 1, 2008, CPT changed the descriptors for codes 95004, 95024 and 95027 which are for Allergy skin testing.  The codes now include test interpretation and physician report. Those words were actually added to the description.

 You can still submit an E&M charge also, with a modifier 25 if the criteria is met.  

CPT code 95044 for patch testing was not included in the policy change.

I hope this answers your question.  I'm a rambler.

Ann Winters
Allergy Clinic of Tulsa, Inc.


----------



## cknittle

*95044 Patch Test*

I have the same question- Can a practice bill E/M codes for the 2nd and 3rd visits for interprestation and report following the 95044 Patch test? 

Per CPT, "do not report E/M services for test interpretation and report", but
I believe this refers to the allergy testing that is accomplished within   
one day such as 95004 (Percutaneous tests).    

Also, regarding 95044, website of Dormer Laboratories (www.dormer.com) indicates that "a separate E/M code is billed for each follow-up visit to perform readings..."    

Advice anyone?


----------



## jhurless747

*Final patch reading*

Good morning, 
When the patient comes back for the final patch read can I bill an E/M or is this included in 95044. My physician wants to bill a 99214 4 days after the application.


----------



## ellzeycoding

For 95044 Patch Testing...

You can usually charge an E/M with the initial application visit.  95044 is not bunlded with E/M visits in the CCI.

95044 has no postop days (not applicable)

For readings (example at 48 hours) a nurse can read it 99211 or a low level established if a provider does it 99212

You can charge for a second reading (72 hours, for example) if performed and needed.

There is usually a final E/M for the discussion of the results with the patient, counseling, and planning any further treatment.


----------

